# Motive back on.



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks like Motive is back on ABC at 10PM (West Coast) Wednesday May 21st. I looked and it shows as NEW in TitanTV.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Warning, it doesn't show as new on TiVo, so you need all & reruns in season pass. S2ep1 shows as first airing in March... Presumably the Canadian premiere.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

mattack said:


> Warning, it doesn't show as new on TiVo, so you need all & reruns in season pass. S2ep1 shows as first airing in March... Presumably the Canadian premiere.


YES...they did this last year as well. My SP was already set to record everything and that is why it showed up again with S2.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Well, you said "shows up as NEW in TitanTV", so I think some might have inferred that a New only SP on Tivo would catch it.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

mattack said:


> Warning, it doesn't show as new on TiVo, so you need all & reruns in season pass. S2ep1 shows as first airing in March... Presumably the Canadian premiere.


Just a reminder: tonight is the season 2 premiere of Motive on ABC. It's a new timeslot (compared to last season), and it does have that "already aired in Canada" syndrome -- selecting "New & reruns" works for me!


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

Channel-change alert! 
Season 3 of the Canadian series "Motive" premieres in the states this *Friday, April 1st*, now on the USA network. (I had deleted my previous SP when ABC dropped the show, so I don't know whether the network change would have been caught.)

My newly-created SP did not recognize it as new, because it has that "already aired in Canada" syndrome and the description is dated 2015 -- although not flagged as a repeat, selecting "New & reruns" does pick it up.

_[is it better to bump an old thread for a pre-existing subject, or start a new thread after more than a year has elapsed?]_


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

FYI,

Season 4 has started airing in Canada.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Awesome, thanks for the info. I *WONDERED* why my OnePass that still exists (streaming & recordings) got S1 a week or so ago, then S1 went away and S2 replaced it IIRC..

Do you have any idea if these are *cut* compared to the original airings? (and/or if the versions on Netflix are not cut?)

Just updated my OP (which was still set to the SD ABC channel on the machine I modified it on -- I guess my other tivo is where I had streaming videos only and was seeing the on demand versions).


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

KDeFlane said:


> Channel-change alert!
> Season 3 of the Canadian series "Motive" premieres in the states this *Friday, April 1st*, now on the USA network. (I had deleted my previous SP when ABC dropped the show, so I don't know whether the network change would have been caught.)
> 
> My newly-created SP did not recognize it as new, because it has that "already aired in Canada" syndrome and the description is dated 2015 -- although not flagged as a repeat, selecting "New & reruns" does pick it up.
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up! I had deleted my OnePass (or was it SeasonPass?) because I thought this show was gone for good. I set up a new one for USA, new&repeats (stupid air first in Canada shows!!!).

As for a thread bump or new thread? Don't know. Your post is in the correct forum, so I don't know if the thread particularly matters.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

KDeFlane said:


> is it better to bump an old thread for a pre-existing subject, or start a new thread after more than a year has elapsed?


The thread title is still appropriate, so it's good.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I would always say a thread bump is better..


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Can someone remind me what happened at the end of last season?

OK, so they did say that her partner (the guy who looks like Wolverine, though I admit now I'm thinking they don't look as close as I used to think they did) shot some guy to save her...

but I don't remember the plot line.. Can someone summarize? Was she kidnapped or what?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Motive will be on Sunday at 10pm this week.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> Motive will be on Sunday at 10pm this week.


and the week after, according to http://www.usanetwork.com/schedule

Although my TiVo still has it scheduled for next Friday, I'm betting that will update by next week. The USA calendar doesn't scroll that far ahead, but another source shows this as a permanent move to Sunday nights. 
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch/motive/listings/


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks. It has been updated on zap2it already.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Strange...my shows are S3 episodes 4, 5, and 6. What happened to S3 episodes 1, 2, and 3?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MPSAN said:


> Strange...my shows are S3 episodes 4, 5, and 6. What happened to S3 episodes 1, 2, and 3?


I've got them, and they have SM also. First one aired on 4/1.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> I've got them, and they have SM also. First one aired on 4/1.


Well, I guess they are available online, but mine never recorded 'til S3 episode 4. I will NOT watch the missing shows on my computer!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

On Demand?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattack said:


> On Demand?


On Amazon, but not Prime ($1.99).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

No, I meant VOD from your cable company, which is free but (usually) has un-skippable commercials.. (but once in a rare while, commercials ARE FF-able or absent [Manhattan], and the basic cable channels seem to not have copy protection so I've even used my other hard drive recorder to record the VOD so I could skip commercials..)


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

mattack said:


> No, I meant VOD from your cable company, which is free but (usually) has un-skippable commercials.. (but once in a rare while, commercials ARE FF-able or absent [Manhattan], and the basic cable channels seem to not have copy protection so I've even used my other hard drive recorder to record the VOD so I could skip commercials..)


On demand from our TIVO's will not work.


----------

